#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  rank predictor

## ayushhahaha

i have got 216 in jee main and 87.6% in cbse 2012... what rank can i expect in jee main list?? :S: 





  Similar Threads: Jee (mains)  rank predictor... JEE Main 2014 Rank Predictor jee mains rank predictor Jee main rank predictor Jee main 2013 rank predictor

----------

